# 1890's Safety ID and I need a 1" Seat Post



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what this is?  I have seen Eagles that look similar, two holes on the sides of the head tube..  I also need correct era 1" seat post...  Thanks!


----------



## Wcben (Dec 11, 2012)

Cool bike!  Love that rear hub!!


----------



## bike (Dec 11, 2012)

*fork similar*

to Stearns yellow fellow?


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 11, 2012)

Era correct step in the rear?

That's a cool touch, and they are getting hard to find.....


----------



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Era correct step in the rear?
> 
> That's a cool touch, and they are getting hard to find.....




Yes, should I make a bunch of them?  Would they sell at $30 each?


----------



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2012)

*Forks are*



bike said:


> to Stearns yellow fellow?





Similar, but the Stearns had caps on the fork tubes that said Stearns

http://www.oldspokeshome.com/stearns-chainless-restoration-project


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 11, 2012)

As far as steps go, Daiso, a Japanese dollar store with some west coast US shops had some chrome plated ones ( with metric threading) they were selling as "derailleur protectors" a year or so ago.  They do not look like a difficult item to make.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 12, 2012)

*Rear safety mounting peg*

Not difficult to make, but everything takes time and time isn't free..


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2012)

Kustom!

http://www.bicyclehero.com/us/bicyc...ize-3-8.html?gclid=CJf8sOb7lLQCFYZaMgodYWUAQA

Make some...you'll probably sell them if not right away, eventually. $30 sounds decent if they're accurate repros. Were they plated originally? Zinc or Nickel? How about fork foot rests too? Those would be a little more difficult to make, but not much.

Pelletman hard at work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTmv_kYimrI


----------



## pelletman (Dec 12, 2012)

On the pre 1928 stuff it was all nickel.  I am generally in the pre 1900 world so definitely nickel.  That is not my knurling video, but my family probably makes 80% of the knurling tooling in the USA


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, the video was just a joke. Make 'em!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 12, 2012)

I was contemplating making them too. The knurling might be the hardest part...(?)

There were all kinds of unique ones mounted on Copake auction bikes this year.

Go look at them, some are elaborate in design.


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

*Rear Safety Mounting Peg*



Larmo63 said:


> I was contemplating making them too. The knurling might be the hardest part...(?)
> 
> There were all kinds of unique ones mounted on Copake auction bikes this year.
> 
> Go look at them, some are elaborate in design.




Here's the Rear Safety Mounting peg on my Orient...If it helps at all.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2012)

Can someone describe what this peg is for? Is it so you can get a push start on a fixed gear? I imagine grinding rails wasn't all that popular back in the day.
[video=youtube_share;iHJ1AcxGKm8]http://youtu.be/iHJ1AcxGKm8[/video]


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

I was always under the impression it was for pushing off and getting these "fixed gears" rolling.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2012)

That makes sense. I could see having it on one side and not the other. Seems like a good way to bend an axle as well (with me standing on it)


----------



## pelletman (Dec 12, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> I was contemplating making them too. The knurling might be the hardest part...(?)
> 
> There were all kinds of unique ones mounted on Copake auction bikes this year.
> 
> Go look at them, some are elaborate in design.




You go boy!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2012)

Trade ya the seat post for the "step nut".....


----------



## pelletman (Dec 12, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Trade ya the seat post for the "step nut".....




I'll make you one, but I don't want to part out the bike on one end and put it together on the other!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2012)

pelletman said:


> I'll make you one, but I don't want to part out the bike on one end and put it together on the other!




I'd rather have the original...I'm a purist. I'll go dig....


----------



## bike (Dec 16, 2012)

*One reason mounting steps (pegs) were there*

is because people were used to them from high wheel (ordinary) bikes../


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2012)

*Wheels*

P35's are great...You should tray a pair of wooden wheels to match those bars! Nice project to say the least.




pelletman said:


> Anyone have any idea what this is?  I have seen Eagles that look similar, two holes on the sides of the head tube..  I also need correct era 1" seat post...  Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2012)

pelletman said:


> I'll make you one, but I don't want to part out the bike on one end and put it together on the other!




I have one "T" style with 1" post. Trade you even for the real step nut(the hex is buggered a bit anyway), and you can put the "New" one on YOUR bike. bri.


----------



## gtdohn (Dec 18, 2012)

Bricycle,

I sent you a PM


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 18, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Yes, should I make a bunch of them?  Would they sell at $30 each?




At this point, I need at least two!


----------

